# Lizard question



## captive_fairy (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm looking at getting one or two lizards, but don't really know what to get. I have kept beardeds and loved them, they had great personalities, but would like to get something different. I have also had a central netted and some leaf tailed geckos, which were awesome, but you couldn't handle them.
I am looking at the Southern Angle-Headed's or Eastern Water Dragons. What are they like to keep?
Any other suggestions would be good. I would like to get something I can handle and that have fun persnalities.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 19, 2010)

blueys ?


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 19, 2010)

I did consider Bluey's, what are they like to keep. And I know that each animal is different, but generally what are their personalities like? I always thought they were quite sluggish, is that true?
I would really like more info on the Eastern Water Dragons. I quite like the look of them, but don't know much about them.
I have Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards by Mike Swan, but would really like some info from a keeper.
How big do they get? Can you handle them?


----------



## Andrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Blueys are great to keep! they are not sluggish at all, mine always like to come out around the house and cruise around and sit on your shoulders or curl up in your jumper. Yes there personalities do differ, you can get cuddly ones and then you can get ones that dont like attention, all really depends on what you choose. They come in many different colours, pattens etc... you'd be supprised of how many colour and patten variations there are in the common eastern blue tongue. Fairly easy to keep, most of there daily diet you can find in your fridge, like peas, carrots, strawberries, mangos, banana, bok choy (i feed it to them because i have beardies too) and for meat you can use dog food (i would not use pedigree or anything cheap though as they have lots of fats and jellitine) they were my first lizards and they are very very very bombproof couldn't ask for a better lizard IMO.


----------



## cris (Sep 19, 2010)

Water dragons arnt really suited to handling, but with some work some can be handled without them biting and scratching. They can still run off quickly though, unlike beardeds or bluetounges. Eastern males get up to around 1m and gippsland type are a fair bit smaller.

Bearded dragons are the best suited to handling, maybe get easterns if you want something differant.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2010)

Go for some monitors. Get some ackies and never look back.


----------



## bigi (Sep 19, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Go for some monitors. Get some ackies and never look back.



good call phil


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 19, 2010)

I love the look of moniters as well...how big do akcies get? can you handle them? One of my mates had a moniter that was the most agressive thing I've ever seen. I'm surprised it diidn't break the glass with how hard it hit it whenever anyone walked passed. I don't know what it was though, it was years ago.


----------



## Chicken (Sep 19, 2010)

How easy are pygmy mulga monitors to handle? And the eastern water dragons look great but they do grow a bit bigger than say a blue'y or a beardie but as mentioned it could tame out a bit. Angle headed's aren't handled too well. Try a shingle back they're awesome! (stumpy tail lizard)


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 19, 2010)

Size isn't a problem, and it doesn't have to be something that will for eg. cuddle up on the lounge with me (cause we all know how much reptiles like to cuddle) so much as I just don't want something that is going to attack me whenever I have to clean it out, feed it etc.
Are there any Ackie or Water Dragon breeders around the Western Syd or Wollongong area that I could have a chat to?
I would really like something that's different, but I don't know much about species other than what I've had so I want to research as much as possible to make sure I'm getting the right species for me.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 2 ackies mate. One doesn't mind getting picked up for a short while and I can pat it in it cage a fair bit. The other is skittish and runs away from me, but doesn't attack. Ackies are only small, about 60cm as adults but you will NOT regret having them.. they are just amazing pets


----------



## 1issie (Sep 19, 2010)

Beardies or ackies.


----------



## lizardjasper (Sep 19, 2010)

You need a bit of experience to handle the angle-headed. And water dragons are really fiesty and take a lot of work to calm down so you can handle them.


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone iknow who breeds Ackies?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2010)

Plenty of people. I got mine from Mark Wiltshire. Go to AHC or the For Sale section here to have. Think RDU also sell some, and maybe URS?


----------



## jewfish1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Your choice should depend on the size of your enclosure and whether you're going to keep indoors or outdoors. Your experience level is also important. Blueys are great


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 22, 2010)

dude Monitors are awesome.
I would personally go some kind of Tree Monitor, Tristis Orientalis or Scarlaris just because they are more aboreal and you can have a great looking tank with that. 
Maybe Angle heads as well?
Dont need heat only UV 
and they are smaller than boyds if space is an issue.


----------



## nagini-baby (Sep 23, 2010)

i have 2 eastern water dragons one is 10 months and i can pick him up and he is pretty chilled with it but i dont trust him out of the tank because he is so damn fast n i handled his since i got him as a tiny hatchy and the other one is a 5 month female who is pretty skittish and hides half the time but is settling down slowly.. she did not get handled since i first got her but neither of them have ever tried to bite or tail slap or claw me... yes they are only small but if they are calm about it now they wont be as freaked once they get bigger... in my opinion anyway. i think they are fantastic critters and would recomend them to people if they want a fairly non agressive larger dragon that is mostly for looking at and admiring... they certainly are a talking point in my dining room...


----------

